# 23rd Imperial Guard fluff(Sgt Tancred)



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Ive been musing over this for a while Ive had the basis for the story but had to make it more 40k:wargamer:
So read on!

Oh and a point to any one who can spot the Starwars connection!



Sgt Janus Tancred Looked up from his work towards the rocky peaks of the Smoko Mountains,he and his works party could just make out the distant thud of the defenders guns from the other side of the Mountian range.
It had been six long months since the Orks had landed on Malvina IV, it seemed that nothing could stop them the only thing that held them back for now was the Vast Mountine range that ran through the middle of the semi arctic tundra continent.
There had only been a small attachment of Valhallans and the 23rd Pioneer who had been building the defences for such and event but it had happened to soon!
Turning back to his section who were busy filling the sandbags with the peaty soil for the Sangers ,he had built hundreds of them all around the last space port in Imperial hands on the planet. If the relieving troops did turn up this is were they would have to land but it was a very big If!
Guardsman Law was tamping the last layer of sandbags and stopped to look skywards,Tancred followed his line of sight?
Could his eyes be deceiving him! It was a supply ship!
None were due for months, the ground crews back at the LA ANTIOJA LANDING STRIP (LALS) had recieved no comms.
Could this be the first the long awaited relief colum here at last! Even the armour or better yet Space Marines!
The pioneers around him started to cheer! They were saved and added bonus there might be post on that ship!
His men quickly finnished putting the last sandbags in place picked up thier kit and weapons and jumped in the beaten up Chimeras. As with all the equipment on Malvina it was worn out and held together by pure faith!
After stopping a few times to pull the other Chimera out of the boggy ground the long and bumpy journey was over.
They came to the main entrace at LALS that was manned by another section of Pioneers, on passing the sentry signaled the Chimera that Janus was to stop and report. As Janus stepped out of the back of his transport he noticed that the troops were smilling for the first time in six months!
This was it he thought, once the pioneers had off loaded the ships the off comming troops would crush the Ork attack and the pioneers would be homeward bound!
On seeing Janus the guardsman that had flagged them down simply said "The Crazy Ratlin wants to see you!"
Janus was confused The Crazy Ratlin was the nickname for the Chief Assault Pioneer Threepio Endor(On the account that he is about 4ft high and crazy as a catachan devil).
As the Chimera drove off Janus walked to the Assault pioneer section building and to Crazy Ratlins office.
"Ah Tancred,take a seat no doubt you saw the cargo bird come in" said Threepio turning to Janus.
"Yes sir."
"Well we have some issues with it! We have had no comms with it before it landed or since and the Ground crew are going basilisk-tic about it !"

There was an uneasy pause which was broken only by the thud of the distant guns!

"Thats just the way I was when I was told, but the fact is Tancred we have to find out why and what and that has to happen now!" With that Threepio signed a blank stores release form and handed it to Janus.
"Here take this I want you and your men at hanger 
7B at 2030hrs and use this form to get anything you need and I mean ANYTHING!"
With that Threepio was gone leaving a shocked Janus holding a blank form with the distanst thud of guns in the back ground.

It was 2025hrs every thing was set hanger B7 was silent Janus had set up all his firepower covering the hold doors of the cargo ship. Two other sections had cleared the hanger of all navy ground crew.

A cyclops demoliton Vehicle was on stand by to drive into the hole they were about to make if things got messy and 2 battered but functioning tarantula sentry guns were positioned to cover the ships doors, one heavy bolter armed the other with lascannon.
His assault team consisted of 10 men 2 flamers, 3 meltguns and 3 grenade launchers Law was next to him with the demolition charges, Janus Tancred didn't beleive in taking avoidable risks.
Threepio was controlling the out side of the hanger what ever had happened on the Cargo ship had to be hidden and covered up, such things would damage the already low morale of the troops on the planet.

It was time, his men were all looking at him. Janus turned to Law and nodded ,with that Law ran to the Cargo ships door and placed the demolition charge, running out the black and tan cable on the way back then taking cover with Janus and the rest of the assault team, handing the shrike exploder to Janus, they were set.
Janus put his finger on the fire button and pushed............................................ ...............................To be continued.


----------

